# Siemens PCS7 Einstieg



## david.ka (8 September 2005)

Hallo Leute,
bin ein ganz normaler Softwareentwickler (.NET, PHP, ...) und habe nun die Aufgabe bekommen mich gründlich in das PCS7 einzuarbeiten, da bald ein Projekt ansteht, und ich das programmieren soll.
Kann mir jemand URLs oder sonstige Tips geben, wie ich das ganze am schnellsten verstehe?

habe nur ein bisschen Ahnung von SPS mehr nicht. 

OPC Programmierung ist kein Problem, aber das werde ich ja in diesem Fall nicht brauchen.

bin über jede Antwort dankbar.

Grüßle
David


----------



## old_willi (8 September 2005)

Hallo David,
wenn du versuchst dein Projekt mit der "getting startet" CD ans laufen zu bringen, so investierst du viel Zeit und viele Rückschläge.
Einen besseren Rat als einen Siemens Kurs zu besuchen hab ich nicht.
Für den Kurs "PCS7 Version 6. Systemkurs" mit einer Dauer von 10 Tagen (€ 4.200,--) hast du erstmal den Einstieg. Von da ab geht es weiter mit Probieren und Studieren.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen besseren und günstigeren Rat. 
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## RMA (8 September 2005)

> Vielleicht hat jemand einen besseren und günstigeren Rat.



Würde ich hoffen! In nächster Zeit muss ich mich wahrscheinlich auch wieder mit PCS7 beschäftigen, zum ersten Mal seit 5 Jahren. Damals war ich nur (junior)-Mitglied eines vier Mann Teams und habe mich überwiegend mit dem HMI beschäftigt (und ein klein bischen CFC Programmierung). Nun heisst es bei der Firma, PCS7 hast Du schon gemacht - Du brauchst kein Kurs und 4.200 € sind mir entschieden zu viel um selbst zu zahlen.


----------



## old_willi (8 September 2005)

Hallo @RMA,
ich kenne zwar deine Chefs und deine Firma nicht, aber wenn ihr das verkaufen müsst ( also kein hausinternes Projekt ohne großen Zeitdruck), ist das sparen am falschen Ende.
Sich fremde Hilfe für eine gewisse Zeit einkaufen rechnet sich, verglichen mit  den Kursuskosten, dann auch nicht. 
Eine Möglichkeit ist noch, einen netten Siemensonkel zu finden, der bei Gelegenheit immer mal für ein paar Stunden (kostenlos) vorbeikommt. Bei entsprechendem Umsatz vielleicht möglich.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## RMA (8 September 2005)

> ich kenne zwar deine Chefs und deine Firma nicht, aber wenn ihr das verkaufen müsst ( also kein hausinternes Projekt ohne großen Zeitdruck), ist das sparen am falschen Ende.



Finde ich eigentlich auch, aber die Firma ist zu groß (und über zu viele Niederlassungen verteilt, dass ich die Politik überhaupt beeinflüssen kann). Das gesagt, es ist bislang nur "erwähnt" worden, dass dieses Projekt auf mich zu kommen könnte und weil es dann bei einer andere Niederlassung als meine aktuelle wird, kann es auch sein, dass ich da auch als Teil eines Teams eingesetzt werde und sie meinen da würde ich genügend Unterstützung von den anderen Team-Mitglieder kriegen.

Nichts desto trotz, würde ich gern mein Wissen wieder etwas auffrischen um nicht ZU blöd da zu stehen!


----------



## david.ka (13 September 2005)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Antworten.
hat denn jemand von Euch schon so einen Siemens PCS7 Kurs für 4200 Euro mitgemacht? ist dieser zu empfehlen?

Gruß
David


----------



## dpd80 (14 September 2005)

Ich hatte vor kurzem einen PCS7-Kurs bei einem Siemens-Partner. Da ich noch nichts mit PCS7 zu tun hatte, war er recht interessant. Projekte erstellen, Programme schreiben, CFC, SFC usw. Ob ich dafür 4000€ Ausgeben würde, weiß ich nicht, aber war ja nicht mein Geld. Es gab Zwei dicke Kursordner, die ich mir bei Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall nochmal ansehen muss, da es recht umfangreich ist. Der Grundkurs gibt eigentlich nur einen groben überblick, was kann man alles machen. Vieles lernt man erst, wenn man es anwendet.


----------



## Grollmus (28 April 2009)

*PCS 7 Kurse bei Grollmus*

Hallo zusammen,

wir bieten den Grundkurs PCS 7 preiswert als 5 tägige Schulung an.

Näheres unter: http://www.grollmus.de/schulung-simatic-pcs7.html


.


----------

